# Marlin Bullseye



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just bought a nice little Marlin 222 rifle of a forum member. Pretty nice shape except it was missing the Marlin Bullseye trade mark in stock. It’s nothing but a piece of plastic the size of a slice of cigarette butt.
On line $6 to $10 plus shipping, BS, I ain’t paying that for a little piece of plastic.
Got in junk and found white nylon adjustment screw out of garage door opener. Turned it in drill press with emery and finished with 500 wet& dry. Took button out of ball point and turned it same way. Center drilled and pressed in center then polished on hard canvass. Took hour to make but I like beating People out of ridiculous shipping costs. I doubt there be much future in making counterfeit Marlin Bullseyes.
Have new 6.5 x 20 Burris on rifle, loaded up 40rds 222 and going to shoot it this week.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job as always!


----------

